# CMC IS BACK ....



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

heres what ive been up to the last 6 months..... finillay[almost] finished the LS :uh: better late than never huh?

















































and a parts box hilux im ressurecting....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

looks pretty bad ass... i say clean er up and polish that shit :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

did someone say cutlass? :0 






















some mototcycles in the mix....











yo biggs i finally got a diecast hearse :biggrin: , damn those bitches are expensive










glasshouse....  

















and some random quick builds.....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 big rig....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 7 2007, 07:23 PM~7640592
> *:0 big rig....
> *


more on that later....


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

MAN THAT CUTTY CADDY AND CAP :0 NICE


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice stuff!

Man, that LS brings back some memories.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i just got the seats from pegasus last week , im wrapping it up now....


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

THEY ALL LOOK GOOD BRO. I LIKE THAT LS THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 7 2007, 09:31 PM~7641016
> *Nice stuff!
> 
> Man, that LS brings back some memories.
> *


It sure does!! I could have sworn it was said to be done long time ago!!!!!!! I think it involved something along the lines of the website freezing and that is why there was never finished pictures posted on it!!!!! :roflmao: Ah well minor details welcome back!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice lookin stuff. Welcome home. :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

I completely lost u after cutlass


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Apr 8 2007, 02:48 AM~7642274
> *It sure does!! I could have sworn it was said to be done long time ago!!!!!!! I think it involved something along the lines of the website freezing and that is why there was never finished pictures posted on it!!!!! :roflmao: Ah well minor details welcome back!!! :biggrin:
> *


it was , but i took it back apart to add cylinders and hardlines , added the photoetch to the dash and added new seats and 5.20's  a good artwork is never done homie.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

WELL I GUESS I CAN SAY WELCOME BACK CANDY. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

cmc music is back....MAKIN THOSE HATERS SING THE BLUES!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 8 2007, 08:11 AM~7642718
> *cmc music is back....MAKIN THOSE HATERS SING THE BLUES!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WELCOME BACK HOMIE ..  
AND THEM RIDES SRE LOOKING GOOD.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

WITH THE EXCEPTION OF THE MONTE THOSE ARE ALL 2007 BUILDS.... damn caps.....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good man......

welcome back


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

just got these today , 5 bucks for the 66! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what the hell?!!!! how did u get that for five bucks?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i went to an estste sale , unbuilts 10 bucks , builts 5 bucks...... going back next week to get the rest of the stuff there holding for me....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

damn u lol. u make me jealous as a bitch


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

a good pic makes all the difference....  

http://images23.fotki.com/v765/free/c9c93/....jpg?1175868642


http://images21.fotki.com/v760/free/c9c93/....jpg?1175868643

photos by alan of kc slammers...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice pics homie...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn man!! Got hooked up like a tow truck at that sale! :cheesy:


----------



## midcanadalowriders (Jan 14, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

nice pics! i like them all!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

here it is i tried the brake fulid idea , and i must say ill never use easy off again , the paint melted right off in 20 min! this is a solid body with no cracks or missing parts....














































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

DAMN I GOING TO TRY THAT THIS WEEKEND ON 88 REGAL


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN LOOKS LIKE A SOLID BUILD :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

new bumpers and interior is on orrder.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

pics are too little i can't see anything !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

the image uploader did it....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

been busy..... :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

some 1/64....


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

there all lookin good bro!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 10 2007, 09:40 PM~7880165
> *there all lookin good bro!
> *


X2


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

did somemore bodywork on the limo. cut the windows larger and evened out the body lines.... also another random grand prix pic....

edit for pic size....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Can you make em any BIGGER??? LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

LOL.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

A front wheel drive Donk???


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

im not sure the deal with the images, im useing the same camera as always, only difference is im using the image uploader......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@May 11 2007, 02:35 AM~7881430
> *im not sure the deal with the images, im useing the same camera as always, only difference is im using the image uploader......
> *



did the pic size on the camera get messed up?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

nope same settings....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

heres a try from photobucket lets see what happens...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Photobucket automaticaly down sizes them if they are over a certian size.  But that looks alot better! 

maybe see if there is a smaller pic size in your camera if your gonna use the uploader?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

so the limo is made from 3 different cars , the fromt and rear are caprice the stretch panels are impala and the roof for the most part is the all american resin fleetwood . this is just a idea ive had in my head for some time and finally had the balls to try it....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

the grand prix and the 1/16 vette are my first attemp at patterns and gel pen work too....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I like em!! Like the pinstripes on that GP.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

there crooked as hell but i have them figured out now.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@May 11 2007, 02:58 AM~7881476
> *there crooked as hell but i have them figured out now.....
> *



LOL, better than my 1st try. I don't have a steady hand.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 11 2007, 05:01 AM~7881484
> *LOL,  better than my 1st try.  I don't have a steady hand.
> *


I still suck painting the trim around the window :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@May 11 2007, 05:06 AM~7881635
> *I still suck painting the trim around the window :0
> *


foil and a new #11 blade....


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@May 11 2007, 11:20 AM~7882807
> *foil and a new #11 blade....
> *


he might be talking about the defrost shit i think.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

frosted tape and a # 11 blade....


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@May 11 2007, 11:43 AM~7882949
> *frosted tape and a # 11 blade....
> *


frosted tape?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

scotch tape , just not the crystal clear stuff, it dont rub down as well.....


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@May 11 2007, 02:56 PM~7883955
> *scotch tape , just not the crystal clear stuff, it dont rub down as well.....
> *


im talking about the black stuff around 1:1.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

use the frosted tape to mask your border , then use flat black spray paint to fill it in....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

here i made a little ''how - to '' for you .....  


heres what you need...










cover the window with tape...











trim around the bordor...










apply your paint from the inside.....









remove tape....










 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn, Thats cool. I'd figure the scotch tape would bleed the paint. guess not huh.  Thanks bro!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

nah , you gotta use a new blade though and a toothpick to rub it down real good , i just did that real quilc to explain what i was talking about....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

don't forget to protect the outer surface of the window from overspray...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice window,,,ill have to do that


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 13 2007, 03:38 AM~7892626
> *don't forget to protect the outer surface of the window from overspray...
> *


yeah what he said......


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

some more limo work..... :0 2 weeks til heartlend.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

2 more....



















still have to get the suspension glued in place and finish the interior , damn detail master needs to hurry !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

last one....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

SWEET!!! :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LIMO lookin nice Bobby ! 


you did a great job evening up the center window section and the lowwer body line ! looks alot strighter and even ! You know anytime you need more help just stop by !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

that limo came out sweet


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice limo homie lookin good


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 9 2007, 01:08 AM~8070657
> *LIMO    lookin  nice    Bobby !
> you  did  a  great  job  evening    up  the    center  window  section  and  the  lowwer  body  line  !  looks  alot    strighter  and  even  !  You  know  anytime  you  need  more  help  just  stop  by !
> *


that blue tape did the trick....... i didnt ust opera lights on this one though the pillers looked to bulky with them in place. it was a bitch to get the line under the center window straight , but i pulled it off.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

that limo almost looks die-cast..... fukkin sweet job on the bodywork and paint!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 9 2007, 11:09 AM~8071907
> *that limo almost looks die-cast..... fukkin sweet job on the bodywork and paint!!!
> *


nah its cobbled together with parts i got from twinn and a caprice body i had laying around , the paint is dupli color flip flop paint with automotive clear.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nah man.... i saw the bodywork pics.... i kno its not die-cast... you're actually one of the real builders on here... the paint and bodyowork just looks that clean homes


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 9 2007, 01:37 PM~8071992
> *nah man.... i saw the bodywork pics.... i kno its not die-cast... <span style='color:green'>LOL! YOUR KIDDING RIGHT ! LOL !*


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 9 2007, 11:37 AM~8071992
> *nah man.... i saw the bodywork pics.... i kno its not die-cast... you're actually one of the real builders on here... the paint and bodyowork just looks that clean homes
> *


nah homie i wouldnt go that far..... biggs, masterpices, mini, they are the real builders , im just taking up space in thier world and paying attention to all the knowledge i can soak up .....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

well u aint just some cheerleader on here..... i've seen more builds from u than some people i don't care to mention....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

also true , thanks for the kind words homie......


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

limos almost there , just finishing touches now!!!! hno: 





















chromed out motor!!! :0 












divider window











next years contender :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

shit a road block ... the all american fleetwood was made to be used with a capricew kit . however im using a impala engine , the air breathers are different . i had to cut the underhood area from the impala and transplant it over to the limo interior bucket . i also had to remove material around the fan shrould on the limo chassis to allow room for the impala radiator ... lots of last minute headaches.....





























i also made a table from several sheets of plastic , edged in foil , the wine bottle came from a doll house supply store....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

you willin to sell the 66? pm me....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 13 2007, 08:07 PM~8100195
> *you willin to sell the 66? pm me....
> *


not at the moment , but anythings for sale....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

MORE LIMO WORK , 2 WEEKS TO GO .....

making driveshaft...










making exaust


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MAN GRANDMA IS GOING TO KICK YOUR ASS YOU KEEP BUILDING ON THE KITCHEN TABLE !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

fo sho , my new house is about done . there i have the whole basement...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

see mini.... on this page alone he's done more than themonteman, hawkeye1777 and las_crucez combined..... could probably add a few more more names....

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

*you know ....!!!!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 14 2007, 12:37 AM~8101677
> *MAN  GRANDMA    IS  GOING  TO KICK  YOUR  ASS  YOU    KEEP  BUILDING  ON THE  KITCHEN  TABLE  !
> *


*YOU TELL ME IF YOU THINK SHES PISSED... * :biggrin: 

KITCHEN TABLE... :0 










DINING ROOM :0 










THE SMALL SHELF
]









UNDER THE FISH TANK .... :0 











SHE RETIRES IN NOVEMBER , IM HOPING TO BE FINISHED WITH THE NEW HOUSE BY THEN.....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 14 2007, 01:13 AM~8101726
> *see mini.... on this page alone he's done more than themonteman, hawkeye1777 and las_crucez combined..... could probably add a few more more names....
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

did i lie? hehe.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jun 14 2007, 03:40 AM~8101766
> *YOU TELL ME IF YOU THINK SHES PISSED...  :biggrin:
> 
> KITCHEN TABLE... :0
> ...




Now i see why she comes home with a liter of Jack everyday ! LOL!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

word....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Just back home from this fools spot and GRANDMA WAS SCARY AS FUCK ! 


But old girl was ready to Smoke 1 up ! LOL ! 


And was a funny ass lady to boot !  STEVE GET THAT DAMN TABLE CLEANED THE FUCK OFF ! LOL !  :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN YOUR KITCHEN TABLE REMINDED ME OF MY COMPUTER DESK 

FIRST PAGE :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

BEFORE....









AFTER , NOT MUCH DIFF , BUT WAAAAAAY MORE WORK ROOM .....


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jun 14 2007, 08:49 PM~8107646
> *BEFORE....
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN YOU NEED TO SWEEP THAT FLOOR AND PICK SOME THAT STUFF UP OFF IT


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u got that 70 from mini huh


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

YEPPERS....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Jun 14 2007, 08:52 PM~8107675
> *DAMN YOU NEED TO SWEEP THAT FLOOR AND PICK SOME THAT STUFF UP OFF IT
> *


NAH IF I DID THAT I WOULDNE KNOW WHERE ANYTHING IS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:roflmao: in BOTH pictures you have LIL on the screen LOL uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 14 2007, 12:37 AM~8101677
> *MAN  GRANDMA    IS  GOING  TO KICK  YOUR  ASS  YOU    KEEP  BUILDING  ON THE  KITCHEN  TABLE  !
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I was going to say the same shit. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 14 2007, 09:18 PM~8107886
> *:roflmao: in BOTH pictures you have LIL on the screen LOL uffin:
> *


its where i live :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jun 14 2007, 08:59 PM~8107734
> *NAH IF I DID THAT I WOULDNE KNOW WHERE ANYTHING IS!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: SAME HERE ONLY MY DAD IS A CLEAN FREAK SO WHEN I SAY I'M GOING TO DO IT HE COMES IN HERE AND WINDS UP DOING HIM SELF AND THROWS OUT SOME OF MY PARTS :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

now that heartland has come and gone i can get back to work on the cars....  peep game.....



a pic from the show...










my latest ...... a le cab :0 :0 hope i got the shape correct  










the trunk 









heres the 70 i got from david , a spy shot , im shaving the floors and frame ...









and lastly heres the 66 primed and now back in the box , waiting for paint and chrome .....










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i still want that 66.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

it could be yours , everything is for sale you know......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

so how much you willin to sell to me for? don't worry bro i know not 5 bucks......



> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Apr 9 2007, 07:23 AM~7649774
> *just got these today , 5 bucks for the 66! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

got my filler panels scribed in the quarter panels.....  details, details, details..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that caddys badass.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweet man.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ok went and bought some new batteries for the cam today .... WHO SAID I DONT BUILD? *M.C.B.A. BABY!!!!!*



FIRST UP THE LECAB... GLOSS BLACK WITH WHITE ICE PEARLS. i made a  color bar  from scratch still waiting to get a front suspension to wrap it up......also my first attempt at hard lining a setup....





























next up , a 79 deville , quick build ebay special....



















the boat / elco , thanks to 85biratiz for the boat deck!









and a 63 nova wagon i got from mini. the body was warped beyond reapir os i built it curbside and used plastic to bring th body back in ....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

and the 2 door chev!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man DUST THAT SHIT OFF BEFORE YOU TAKE PICS !


And On the elco ! WHY didn't You use primer FOOL !


M.C.B.A. !!! You should now your in another game fool no more short cuts on little shit like that ! Havent you learned anything about paint yet ??????????????????????????????????/



OH ! The 2 dr not bad ! You better finish it before i get mine done And DONT FORGET Marinate is drop in 1 also ! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

man i like your work but dam your a bit of a slob :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 5 2007, 03:15 PM~8476836
> *man i like your work but dam your a bit of a slob  :cheesy:
> *



DAMN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




And those are the CLEAN PICS !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 5 2007, 01:15 PM~8476836
> *man i like your work but dam your a bit of a slob  :cheesy:
> *


and your cars are where?  :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 5 2007, 12:57 PM~8476769
> *Man  DUST  THAT  SHIT  OFF  BEFORE  YOU  TAKE  PICS  !
> And  On  the  elco  !  WHY    didn't    You    use  primer  FOOL  !
> M.C.B.A. !!!  You  should  now    your  in  another  game    fool  no  more  short  cuts  on  little  shit  like  that !    Havent  you  learned  anything  about    paint  yet  ??????????????????????????????????/
> ...


its molded in blue , no paint yet ... the frost is the metallic swirls.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 5 2007, 09:43 AM~8476705
> *
> 
> 
> ...





i'm not a part of MCBA _(yet)_ but is that how u represent?????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 5 2007, 01:43 PM~8476705
> *ok went and bought some new batteries for the cam today .... WHO SAID I DONT BUILD? M.C.B.A. BABY!!!!!
> FIRST UP THE LECAB... GLOSS BLACK WITH WHITE ICE PEARLS.  i made a  color bar  from scratch still waiting to get a front suspension to wrap it up......also my first attempt at hard lining a setup....
> 
> ...












SORRY BRO, BUT I THINK THE INTERIOR NEEDS TO BE RE-DONE


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

X2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn..... look what i started.... sorry bro.... lol


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 5 2007, 05:56 PM~8478445
> *and your cars are where?   :0  :cheesy:
> *


ARE YOU GETTING FILLING'S? AS FAR AS MY CAR'S WELL THERE IN THE GARAGE AND I NEVER SAID ANYTHING BAD ABOUT YOUR WORK I JUST SAID YOU WERE KIND OF A SLOB. AND I HAVE'NT BUILT A MODEL IN 15YRS AND WHEN I DID BUILD I HAD TO FABRICATE SHIT AND NOT WALK INTO A HOBBY STORE AND BYE IT THAT WAS SKILLS. I HAVE A REAL CAR HOMIE TO SPEND TIME ON DO YOU. OR CAN YOU ONLY AFFORD MODEL'S !!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 5 2007, 05:43 PM~8479673
> *ARE YOU GETTING FILLING'S? AS FAR AS MY CAR'S WELL THERE IN THE GARAGE AND I NEVER SAID ANYTHING BAD ABOUT YOUR WORK I JUST SAID YOU WERE KIND OF A SLOB. AND I HAVE'NT BUILT A MODEL IN 15YRS AND WHEN I DID BUILD I HAD TO FABRICATE SHIT AND NOT WALK INTO A HOBBY STORE AND BYE IT THAT WAS SKILLS. I HAVE A REAL CAR HOMIE TO SPEND TIME ON DO YOU. OR CAN YOU ONLY AFFORD MODEL'S !!!
> *




i've had real cars.... but now i can only afford models....... for now....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

as you can see, nothing is done yet , i do this in the odd time i find from work, usually around 5 in the morning , thanks for the comments about my interior , i was showing the color bar , not the dash , i hanent even foiled the vents or cleaned up the middle dash yet. these are PROGRESS photos of things that ive been doing . mrchevy59, i do own a few vechiles , also works in progress........


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin: THATS COOL I WOULD BE INTERESTED IN SEEING YOUR REAL CAR WHEN IT IS DONE HERES A FEW PICS OF MINE AND IM NOT DONE YET LITTLE MORE TO DO CHROME UNDIE'S ARE NEXT 








































































:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

nice elco.....


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 5 2007, 10:28 PM~8480787
> *nice elco.....
> *


 :biggrin: THX I APPRECIATE IT


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 5 2007, 07:26 PM~8480773
> *:biggrin: THATS COOL I WOULD BE INTERESTED IN SEEING YOUR REAL CAR WHEN IT IS DONE HERES A FEW PICS OF MINE AND IM NOT DONE YET LITTLE MORE TO DO CHROME UNDIE'S ARE NEXT
> 
> 
> ...


is that you????

forget about the chrome undies...... i wanna see hers.....


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 10:31 PM~8480813
> *is that you????
> 
> forget about the chrome undies...... i wanna see hers.....
> *


YA THATS ME AND THATS MY PERSONAL MODEL AND I HAVE SEEN HER CHROME UNDIES  :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

now....










:0 









AND STILL ANOTHER OF MY HALF ASSED , UNFINISHED PROJECTS.....  WHAT CAN I SAY?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

he's just a kid..... no wonder he talkin so much shit.... look in the pic.... thats his dad's car.... easy to talk shit when daddy put in the money.....


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 10:41 PM~8480891
> *he's just a kid..... no wonder he talkin so much shit.... look in the pic.... thats his dad's car.... easy to talk shit when daddy put in the money.....
> *


HAHA GOT YOU THATS MY SON IN THE PIC YOU ARE REFURING TO AND ITS EASY TO TALK SHIT CUZ I GOT IT LIKE THAT I THOUGHT YOU COULD TAKE A JOKE OLD SKOOL HAD YOU GOING HAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

....NO COMMENT....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

guess u molest kids too then cuz the model looks your son's age....


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 5 2007, 10:45 PM~8480941
> *....NO COMMENT....
> *


HEY HEARSE YOU GOT TO ADMIT I GOT OLD SKOOL GOOD LOL :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 6 2007, 01:46 AM~8480957
> *guess u molest kids too then cuz the model looks your son's age....
> *


x2


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 10:46 PM~8480957
> *guess u molest kids too then cuz the model looks your son's age....
> *


THATS A MODEL FOR A MAGAZINE THAT WAS AT A SHOW AT VETERANS STADIUM IN LONG BEACH YOU MORON YOUR CROSSING THE LINE CALLING PEOPLE A CHILD MALESTER THATS NOT SOMTHING YOU PLAY WITH SO LEARN WHARE THE LINE IS DRAWN I CAN TAKE A JOKE BUT THATS CROSSING THE LINE I CANT HELP IT IF YOU FILL STUPID NOW AND WANT TO CALL PEOPLE NAMES ASK A STUPID QUISTION GET A STUPID ANSWER :angry:  AND BYE THE WAY DIDNT YOU MAKE THE COMMENT ABOUT WANTING TO SEE HER CHROME UNDIES ON THE OTHER TOPIC HOW OLD ARE YOU AND WHAT DOES THAT MAKE YOU?!!!!!!!!! YOU IDIOT


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59+Aug 6 2007, 01:52 AM~8481014-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

no comment i guess, since u just left :dunno:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 5 2007, 10:57 PM~8481061
> *no comment i guess, since u just left :dunno:
> *


YA I GUESS HE FELT EVEN MORE STUPID AND COULDNT THINK OF ANYTHING TO SAY


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 6 2007, 02:01 AM~8481096
> *YA I GUESS HE FELT EVEN MORE STUPID AND COULDNT THINK OF ANYTHING TO SAY
> *


im talkin about you :roflmao: read the posts above the one u quoted


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what the fukk is going on here? u tryin to win some kind of contest? why u come into this forums actin like ass tryin to fukk with people..... the way u been acting..... i would believe that was u in the pic.... i hope your son is more mature than u.... i'm done....


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 11:04 PM~8481124
> *what the fukk is going on here? u tryin to win some kind of contest? why u come into this forums actin like ass tryin to fukk with people..... the way u been acting..... i would believe that was u in the pic.... i hope your son is more mature than u.... i'm done....
> *


YOUR THE ONE CALLING PEOPLE MOLESTERS I HAVENT STARTED ANYTHING AND YOU WERE DONE BEFORE YOU EVEN STARTED


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 11:04 PM~8481124
> *what the fukk is going on here? u tryin to win some kind of contest? why u come into this forums actin like ass tryin to fukk with people..... the way u been acting..... i would believe that was u in the pic.... i hope your son is more mature than u.... i'm done....
> *


YOUR THE ONE CALLING PEOPLE MOLESTERS I HAVENT STARTED ANYTHING AND YOU WERE DONE BEFORE YOU EVEN STARTED


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

thanks for whoring my topic whith worthless bullshit.....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 6 2007, 02:32 AM~8481315
> *thanks for whoring my topic whith worthless bullshit.....
> *


 :0 :biggrin: post some builds than


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 5 2007, 11:32 PM~8481315
> *thanks for whoring my topic whith worthless bullshit.....
> *


not my intention sorry for that hearse but oldskool crossed the line i had to reply to his comments.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 6 2007, 08:25 AM~8482929
> *not my intention sorry for that hearse but oldskool crossed the line i had to reply to his comments.
> *



PMs man, up top the little person with the star. Look 2 icons over to the arrows. Pm a mothafucka.  

Build look cool hearse. Like the slab trunk on that caddy.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 6 2007, 11:29 AM~8482954
> *PMs man,  up top the little person with the star.  Look 2 icons over to the arrows.  Pm a mothafucka.
> 
> Build look cool hearse.    Like the slab trunk on that caddy.
> *


not bad lookin, but could be centered :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 6 2007, 08:31 AM~8482964
> *not bad lookin, but could be centered  :biggrin:
> *


fuck i thought the black would hide that ..... ill make another...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 6 2007, 12:14 PM~8483244
> *fuck i thought the black would hide that ..... ill make another...
> *


its nice looking and i know prolly was a bitch to work on anyways, but u can notice its a little off to the right.. but it does look pretty nice and i actually do like it and like the work put into doing it..


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

Builds look good Hearse, glad that boat deck went to good use.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 6 2007, 04:58 PM~8488846
> *its nice looking and i know prolly was a bitch to work on anyways, but u can notice its a little off to the right.. but it does look pretty nice and i actually do like it and like the work put into doing it..
> *


i noticed too but i didn't wanna be a dick.... i said enough bout the guts already.... not trying to diss him....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 5 2007, 05:43 PM~8479673
> *ARE YOU GETTING FILLING'S? AS FAR AS MY CAR'S WELL THERE IN THE GARAGE AND I NEVER SAID ANYTHING BAD ABOUT YOUR WORK I JUST SAID YOU WERE KIND OF A SLOB. AND I HAVE'NT BUILT A MODEL IN 15YRS AND WHEN I DID BUILD I HAD TO FABRICATE SHIT AND NOT WALK INTO A HOBBY STORE AND BYE IT THAT WAS SKILLS. I HAVE A REAL CAR HOMIE TO SPEND TIME ON DO YOU. OR CAN YOU ONLY AFFORD MODEL'S !!!
> *


for the record...... i didn't start shit...... sorry hearse driver.......


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

latest toy just came i from evil bay...




















perfect bumpers....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sweet I need to build mine. it was sealed and still had the 2.99$ price tag or whatever was on it. I opened it soon as I got home. :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

mine had a 6 dollar price tag, i wish i would have paid that much for it, i paid damn near 30....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 23 2007, 05:23 AM~8622414
> *mine had a 6 dollar price tag, i wish i would have paid that much for it, i paid damn near 30....
> *


Was the Vaseline extra? :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

well damn i didnt think 30 for a mint kit with box was bad.... was it....?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 23 2007, 06:12 AM~8622583
> *well damn i didnt think 30 for a mint kit with box was bad.... was it....?
> *


Just playin' bro. I have seen them go for less, but not often.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ok good, i was starting to feel a little screwed , i watched several in worse shape , partillay built up sell for like 25 -30 and mint unbuilts go 30-50 so i did a little researh beforehand. you had me scared for a sec.....


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 23 2007, 06:12 AM~8622583
> *well damn i didnt think 30 for a mint kit with box was bad.... was it....?
> *


it does'nt matter what anyone else thinks only what you think and if you thought the price you paid was worth it than that's all that count's just my 2cnt's :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

it was ...  

so i was a little bored eariler when i woke up , and pulled out a late model vette and a hilux i got from mini. i wanted to use the vette roof and make an el-hicamino type ting but the roof is waaaay to narrow at the rear to pie cut and make look right. i am gonna use the taillight panel after i find the campershell to line everything up with.....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

that has the potential to be a pretty cool build


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i neeeded to clean up the house , what a better way then to build something! i painted this a few montha ago and wasnt happy with it. butn i wanted it off my kitchen table , so here it is , black base, green marble, then a silver base, with kandy tangerene. i also did some gel pen work , im still trying to get the hang of them though , enjoy..... :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks pretty good Bro!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

love the color on that vette bro.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 1 2007, 02:10 AM~8691060
> *love the color on that vette bro.....
> *


X2


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

the paint job on that bitch is CLEEEAN!!!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That Vette is PIMP!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

so , in thinking outide the box, i have pulled this kit out of the closet. i got it from mini , it looks like a dog chewed it up . but not to worry , its only plastic.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i cut out the chewed panels and replace them with sheet plastic. i still need to get some hardner for my filler so that will have to wait. this is the look im going for . i might cut the bar off the top and replace the bubble with a cut down racer type windshield.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

better get to working on that hot rod. :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Not feeling the wires, maybe some wide whites and flipper caps? Or take it to the present with some 20s and a new hemi?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Sep 5 2007, 08:15 PM~8725700-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not gonna stay. got some rims from a posies extremeliner kit im gonna use...  curbside , no motor....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

found some hardner. heres the progress.....i know its not most of you guys styles , but i build for me .... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 6 2007, 12:40 AM~8726959
> *found some hardner. heres the progress.....i know its not most of you guys styles , but i build for me .... :biggrin:
> 
> *



I see why you build for your self ! That looks like shit! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 6 2007, 01:43 AM~8726981
> *I  see  why  you  build  for  your  self  !  That  looks  like  shit!  :biggrin:
> *


he got the kit from you.. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2007, 07:43 PM~8726981
> *I  see  why  you  build  for  your  self  !  That  looks  like  shit!  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2007, 10:43 PM~8726981
> *I  see  why  you  build  for  your  self  !  That  looks  like  shit!  :biggrin:
> *


thats ok .... thats just a rough in .... bitch ass hater..... :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

these wheels.... need to find one more set to have 4 smoothies.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

finally got the balls tonight to cut up a 30 dollar kit :0 the vette rear end is on and im working on the bondo now, heres a teaser....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

bout time you grew a pair. :biggrin: Shit looks tight with that rear.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

V-LUXX IS ALMOST DONE.......  



















THE PINK BEEMER, THE CURE TO MY BUILDERS BLOCK....



















. A SALVAGED BLAZER FROM AWBCRAZY......









THE 2 DOOR CHEV.... :0 










AND THE 4 RUNNER PROJECT.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

* CANT FORGET ''UNFINISHED BUSINESS'' *





























thanks DoUgH for the pumps and dumps..... gonna set it off










:0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THIS DON'T LOOK TO BAD FAT ASS ! NOW IF ALL YOUR BUILDS WERE THIS CLEAN YOU MIGHT BE SOMEONE TO ADMIRE !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

remmeber that one? ..........


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 16 2007, 09:21 PM~9245379
> *remmeber that one? ..........
> *



No was that the built 1 Rollinoldskool sold you ! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ahh bullshit, and you know that .......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 16 2007, 09:25 PM~9245411
> *ahh bullshit, and you know that .......
> *


 :biggrin: 
OK ! Then where the BMW come from ?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 16 2007, 08:37 PM~9245469
> *:biggrin:
> OK !  Then  where  the  BMW  come  from  ?
> *


you...... it was molded in red...... old ass kit... :uh:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 4 2007, 11:26 PM~8718376
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i have this kit if u want it let me know i dont really need it...i think i have the trailer that goes with it...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

needs a new grille part cut, but heres the basic idea..... :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

that looks cool hearse i did the same thing my 300 to it looks the like that :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 16 2007, 06:52 PM~9244818
> * CANT FORGET ''UNFINISHED BUSINESS''
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

the foil fairy came today.... :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ABOUT TIME YOU START BUILDING


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

did some more work to the 70 ...... :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

got the 2 door caprice foiled today also, now if i could finish something. i have a half-a-hundred projects here..... :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

its been a good week here .......... look what the postal service brought today :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 19 2007, 10:18 AM~9258936
> *its been a good week here .......... look what the postal service brought today :0
> 
> 
> ...


..... you bastard!! lol
congrats on getting one.

I need to get off my ass and finish mine.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 19 2007, 10:41 AM~9259068
> *..... you bastard!! lol
> congrats on getting one.
> 
> ...


one ....or two....  :0 ......


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Nov 16 2007, 10:39 PM~9246186
> *i have this kit if u  want it let me know i dont really need it...i think i have the trailer that goes with it...
> *


Do u still want this..


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Damn!!
You're having some cool stuff in ur topic 

Keep it up cant wait for more!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Nov 19 2007, 12:48 PM~9259752
> *Do u still want this..
> *


yeah im looking for something to trade.......


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

ok i just didnt know becuz modeltech wants it and got a good deal for it too


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i need it , just been going through boxes seeing what i have thats complete.....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

did you get the hearse off ebay? how much did it run you? id like to have one :biggrin: 

cant wait to see it done


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

yes and expensive, just under 100......


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

yes and expensive, just under 100......


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

while y'all were gourging yourselves on turkey , heres what i was up to.... :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice work bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

once more....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 19 2007, 04:47 PM~9260534
> *yes and expensive, just under 100......
> *


 :0 damn i guess i wont be gettin one lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

need to select a stance..... :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

SSAAAWEEEETTTTT!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 22 2007, 07:16 PM~9284155
> *once more....
> 
> 
> ...


looks like your milk went bad :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

kool-aid......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 22 2007, 07:52 PM~9284324
> *looks like your milk went bad :biggrin:
> *


He has no running water Twinn ! That's his piss tank ! :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 22 2007, 06:58 PM~9284342
> *He  has  no  running  water  Twinn  !  That's  his  piss  tank !  :uh:
> *


yet again , here you come to fucking say something stupid....... go away , dont you have a car to go play with ?........ :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

youre starting to be like monteman....... an annoying fucktard... :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 22 2007, 08:09 PM~9284389
> *youre starting to be like monteman....... an annoying fucktard... :angry:
> *



Dude i swear ! if i get my camera back from my freind i'll get a pic of my 4dr box my sister bought from me ! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

....right....


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 10:31 PM~8480813
> *is that you????
> 
> forget about the chrome undies...... i wanna see hers.....
> *


DAMN... SHE'S FINE BUT NEEDS TO FIX HER HAIR AND WEAR SOME MAKE UP TO NOT LOOK SO MESSED UP.... BADASS ELCO HOMIE...LIKE THE 2 LIITLE KIDS ON THE FRONT !!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

VERY NICE BUILDS HEARSE... LIKE ALL OF THEM KEEP IT UP. I'M STILL ON THE LEARNING STAGE, BUT HOPEFULLY I'LL BE GOOD LIKE U GUYS SOMETIME SOON....LMAO


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

got one pump built for unfinished business.....











and some primer on the hearse, the old johan kits have a ton of mold lines and flash....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

^ looking good!

when some of mine start to show up well have to do a build off. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i like the front-up ass-down stance..... oh and i tried out the new testors laquers and they seem to cover up mold lines pretty well...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work. :0 :0 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

got the basecoat on , 70's GM light blue metallic......and the top painted....


:0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lookin pretty good!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

off to dry..... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

dammit , i just noticed in the pic i forgot to trim the turn signal.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Zakir (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Apr 7 2007, 10:13 PM~7640511
> *heres what ive been up to the last 6 months..... finillay[almost] finished the LS  :uh:  better late than never huh?
> 
> 
> ...


why're you playing with your model cars in the bathroom???


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

why are you on page one?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

hearse looks good, hearse. :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

hearse looks good, hearse. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zakir (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 28 2007, 07:10 PM~9326336
> *why are you on page one?
> *


because i'm a forum hopping bastard!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Zakir_@Nov 28 2007, 04:24 PM~9326433
> *because i'm a forum hopping bastard!
> *


good answer...... :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 28 2007, 05:40 PM~9325825
> *dammit , i just noticed in the pic i forgot to trim the turn signal.....
> *


 :0 u owned urself, and mini didnt even have to this time :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

self-ownage, and self fixage. when i posted the pic, the paint wasnt even 5 minutes old , so i carefully trimmed it up and recleared the whole car a final tme. it flowed out real nice...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

and since ya just had to bring those horrible pics of the LS back up , heres some better ones , with the added details....... :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

That some nice stuff you got there homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that hearse is looking killer.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 29 2007, 12:18 PM~9330987
> *that hearse is looking killer.
> *


x2. wish i had the cash for a hearse


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:biggrin: *COMPLETED!!!!*

:cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

looks good now you gotta get a coffin to put in the back


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Last ride anyone? :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

uh-oh im on a roll now...... newest project , a 62 drop top..... :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

and 5 minutes later we have........ :0 :biggrin: 


































hinged....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

keep going man.... bout time u do some building....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

puttin in work.... :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what color u gonna paint it?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

im thinkin seafoam green.......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn.... i remember a 62 vert featured in LRM back in 98/99.... looked sick.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

aah, feel good to build again. heres what i have done for tonight. im off to bed now......
:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

any more progress???


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

let me know if u still want that kit im holding for u...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

yep i have a list , im getting pics of what i have.....


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

ok just wanted to know becuz i have some ppl who want it..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

foil done ,clear on , most interior buttoned up , just need to make a trunk panel.....


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn you goin to town. looks good


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

mock up of trunk... :0 still have to add compressor ......


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Not bad at all hearse,u on a roll huh. Keep it up homie :biggrin: . Dat 62 is lookin killa homie. wen i die i wanna roll n a lowrider hearse as well :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Dec 7 2007, 02:02 PM~9398322
> *Not bad at all hearse,u on a roll huh. Keep it up homie  :biggrin: . Dat 62 is lookin killa homie. wen i die i wanna roll n a lowrider hearse as well  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


when i die i allready got a hearse on 14's , im ready to go :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

*COMPLETED!!!!*


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

damn homie
that did'nt take you too long to finish
damn nice too :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn... all that shit mini talked actually got u off your ass!!!! good work bro!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good Bro!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 7 2007, 10:06 PM~9401684
> *Looks good Bro!!
> *


X-2 LOOKING GOOD BRO.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

its good to see you back in the swing of things

great work!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that 62 drop and the hearse come out badass! 


That bandana looks alittle stiff tho. Too much starch? :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

heres my new years resulotion ..... finish these 3...... can i do it? :0 












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

LOL, is that a geo prism? :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

geo storm gs


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 8 2007, 03:33 PM~9405221
> *geo storm gs
> *



yea........my bad.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

lookin good....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

still on it.... :cheesy: 


i cut a door today....










i added some brass to bring the lower door panel out to the proper place...










i also had to add the upright back to the interior pan.....










so that it holds the dash in....










:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 been here before, time to try and engineer a different type of hinge.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

damn those were some shitty pics, heres a clearer one....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SHow us the hinge ! The pics don't tell the story !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 11 2007, 09:17 PM~9431450
> *SHow  us  the  hinge  !  The  pics  don't  tell  the  story !
> *


see the square tubing to the right of the truck ? thats the key ......  soon , i have to get it figured out perfect, no half steppin here. all brass , soldered.... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:0 caddy fleetwood hearse..... :0 



keep in mind its a inch and half long......


N scale





















the smallest hearse i have now..... :cheesy:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

haha< I was gonna buy that, but then saw that yoou bid, lol.



> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 13 2007, 11:34 AM~9444580
> *:0  caddy fleetwood hearse..... :0
> keep in mind its a inch and half long......
> N scale
> ...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

lineside models sell 3 different hearses.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

*CAPALA SS!*


2 door caprice
impala interior pan with caprice underhood .
impala interior with caprice dash and door panels
impala hood with caprice grille


:0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

yes it has a caprice engine.......










and heres a outside pic of the 62....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

LITTLE HEARSE.... :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:cheesy: load it in the back of the big hearse.... :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good homie............................ (no ****)


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 16 2007, 06:27 PM~9467117
> *lookin good homie............................    (no ****)
> *


not what tyler said..... :0 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

my blah-mart find for today , anybosy got any 1/64 scale chrome revell wires? :0 





























based on the johan kits i believe.....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

ooooh is than an extra black one? lol - if you wanna trade one, hit me up on pm :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 20 2007, 07:47 PM~9496444
> *my blah-mart find for today , anybosy got any 1/64 scale chrome revell wires? :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i bought one to open and add wheels , they had a few more , which one you want...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 20 2007, 07:47 PM~9496444
> *my blah-mart find for today , anybosy got any 1/64 scale chrome revell wires? :0
> 
> 
> ...




those are SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!

I seen (forget the maker) someones putting out some lowlow's like revell did. ALittle more cheezier, but its better than a bunch of donk's.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

the ones your talkin bout low i belive are the ones hot wheels put out them selves. i just saw em the other day at target. there was a 71 rivi,79 or so monte with a hollywood top,drop top 64 lincoln conti,and i belive a 64 rivi


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

we start with this.... :cheesy: 










when opened it has a nice interior...











the rubber JL tires fit nicely on the revell rims... :0 










and we have,...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 20 2007, 09:21 PM~9497384
> *i bought one to open and add wheels , they had a few more , which one you want...
> *


how much are they? Ill take one of each, lol. 

we still have the muscle car Jl here from when they FIRST switched to the plastic packages like that, the green cutlass, the red vette.... like 2 years old... 7.99 each here.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 20 2007, 10:01 PM~9497812
> *the ones your talkin bout low i belive are the ones hot wheels put out them selves. i just saw em the other day at target. there was a 71 rivi,79 or so monte with a hollywood top,drop top 64 lincoln conti,and i belive a 64 rivi
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

there 4.44 each plus tax. thers the types i showed plus a white varient on the stock one.....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 20 2007, 11:45 PM~9498740
> *there 4.44 each plus tax. thers the types i showed plus a white varient on the stock one.....
> *


so a black stock, white stock, and a grey with blown motor.! id like one of each, but I dont get payed until christmas day.... but the boss is gonna be a dink and not pay us till the 27th.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+Dec 20 2007, 10:01 PM~9497812-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




naw, these are seperate packages. I know those HW ones were too, but these are in the plastic blister packs. Not sure what they are..........


Those hearses are badass tho!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 20 2007, 11:48 PM~9498767
> *so a black stock, white stock, and a grey with blown motor.! id like one of each, but I dont get payed until christmas day.... but the boss is gonna be a dink and not pay us till the 27th.
> *


if youre sure you want them , ill snatch you up some tomorrow.....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 20 2007, 11:51 PM~9498799
> *if youre sure you want them , ill snatch you up some tomorrow.....
> *


you know it!! grab em up and ill paypal ya the cash as soon as i get paid. 
as well as send you that hood.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 20 2007, 11:53 PM~9498814
> *you know it!! grab em up and ill paypal ya the cash as soon as i get paid.
> as well as send you that hood.
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:tears: 
:tears: :tears: no love for the donks..........


> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 14 2007, 03:46 PM~9454814
> *CAPALA SS!
> 2 door caprice
> impala interior pan with caprice underhood .
> ...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 20 2007, 11:55 PM~9498825
> *:tears:
> :tears: :tears:  no love for the donks..........
> *


the car is tits, the color is great. 
I like it, but scraping pavement would be hella cool too.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 21 2007, 12:55 AM~9498825
> *:tears:
> :tears: :tears:  no love for the donks..........
> *



I dont think its about the car so much ! Maybe be its the builder!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 21 2007, 12:02 AM~9498880
> *I  dont  think  its  about the  car  so  much  !    Maybe  be  its  the  builder!
> *


here we go again....... :uh: at least i build..... more that some people here can say........................


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 21 2007, 01:05 AM~9498900
> *here we go again.......  :uh: at least i build..... more that some people here can say........................
> *


YEA YOU RIGHT BUT DO YOU BUILD LIKE THIS !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

all i get is x's...... /fail


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 21 2007, 01:15 AM~9498972
> *all i get is x's...... /fail
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

still you fail , go master teh intranets....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

iT MUST YOU COMPUTER ! i SEE THEM JUST FINE !


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 21 2007, 02:21 AM~9499009
> *iT   MUST  YOU    COMPUTER    !  i   SEE  THEM   JUST  FINE  !
> *


x2 i see em just fine and my computer is a piece of shit :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 20 2007, 09:21 PM~9499009
> *iT  MUST  YOU    COMPUTER    !  i  SEE  THEM  JUST  FINE  !
> *


 :werd: either that or his eyes crossed up again..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 21 2007, 01:23 AM~9499017
> *x2 i see em just fine and my computer is a piece of shit :biggrin:
> *



SEE ! I THINK hd IS USING THAT WEB TV SHIT STILL! :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

web tv eh? nah im ghetto , but not that ghetto.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 21 2007, 01:26 AM~9499029
> *web tv eh? nah im ghetto , but not that ghetto.....
> *



THATS HOOD RICH BRO ! WHO ELSE CAN WATCH SPONGE BOB AND BE ON LIL AT THE SAME TIME ! PIC IN PIC ROCKS ! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

nah but i do sit at my computer and watch king of the hill in my room , all i got to do is turn my chair around.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

heres the newest project , a twin turbo gta :0 the Block Bender.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 21 2007, 08:00 PM~9506241
> *heres the newest project , a twin turbo gta :0  the Block Bender.....
> 
> 
> ...



which kit is that?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

AMT PONTIAC GTA.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

*Blocc Bender

















*


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i wanna see the motor..... 



> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 23 2007, 05:36 PM~9517555
> *Blocc Bender
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver+Dec 20 2007, 11:51 PM~9498799-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey did ya grab em up?

btw TA looks tits, sweet color.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 23 2007, 08:43 PM~9517598
> *i wanna see the motor.....
> *


almost , i need a firewall.....the motor is cheesy anyway when assembled , it looks way to small....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what kind of motor setup it got?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 23 2007, 08:47 PM~9517623
> *what kind of setup it got?
> *


no setup.... all factory stock. mostly box stock , with the exception of the tint on the windshield and the flocking.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

twin turbo 350.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

heres my camper i bought off of eby. it was supposed to be stripped and primed, but , it had so much primer on it i couldne even see any emblems, i stripped it and shot it a metallic blue , then foiled the trim. i am waiting on new bumber and grille from modelhaus. the camper needed reassembly and detail work .


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

sweet!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

you should leave that bumper n grill on the truck and weather it all


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 4 2008, 05:58 PM~9608756
> *you should leave that bumper n grill on the truck and weather it all
> *


old kit , id rather it look nice.....  try and find a 69 chevy cab and parts......


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya i thats true. im still not sure what im gonna do with that volare kit i got comin.


----------



## Candymancaddy[HD] (Jan 5, 2008)

hey look i changed my name again!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Candymancaddy[HD]_@Jan 4 2008, 07:39 PM~9609441
> *hey look i changed my name again!
> *


 :angry: fuck you , whoever you are.....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 4 2008, 10:06 PM~9609622
> *:angry:  fuck you , whoever you are.....
> *


you like talkin to yourself?? :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 4 2008, 08:19 PM~9609737
> *you like talkin to yourself?? :uh:
> *


 :uh: FUCK YOU TOO.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Candymancaddy[HD]_@Jan 4 2008, 04:39 PM~9609441
> *hey look i changed my name again!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

only post so far.....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2008, 10:53 PM~9610059
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> only post so far.....
> *


makes ya wonder :uh:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

musta made it for when he gets banned again


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 5 2008, 12:10 PM~9614189
> *musta made it for when he gets banned again
> *


never been banned.... thanks for playing.....  :uh:


----------



## Candymancaddy[HD] (Jan 5, 2008)

yea i no im right i aint never been banned.

bitchsss


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Candymancaddy[HD]_@Jan 5 2008, 02:23 PM~9614784
> *yea i no im right i aint never been banned.
> 
> bitchsss
> *


minidick? :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:uh: :uh:


----------

